
To ECC or Not to ECC - tybulewicz
http://blog.codinghorror.com/to-ecc-or-not-to-ecc/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10598629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10598629).

